# MY2-Bugs



## CmN (24. Juni 2008)

1.Wenn man auf ein Spiel im Menüpunkt Spiele-Interessen klickt kommt eine kleine Übersicht. Doch wenn man dann auf ein anderes Spiel klickt wird man nicht zu der URL (als Beispiel) http://my.buffed.de/gamelist/details/29 sondern zur URL http://my.buffed.de/*userstart/*gamelist/details/29/. userstart/ gehört da nicht hin^^
2. Soll es so sein, dass jede Seite keinen <title> hat?
3. Wenn man auf Suche nach Gruppe klickt kommt man auf einer Seite mit folgender Fehlermeldung: 

```
Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (userstart)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)			Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(63)		 Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)			 require_once("/var/www/m")
```

4. Mir kommt es so vor als gäbe es 2 Profile von mir: 
1. Profil. Das normale Mybuffed-Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/115891
2. Profil. Mein WoW-Charaktere-Profil: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2768377 (nicht lachen über die Ausrüstung^^)
Die beiden Profile sind definitiv nicht mit einander komplett gekoppelt. Sonst würden im Mybuffed-Profil meine restlichen Helden zu finden sein und im WoW-Charakter-Profil meine richtiger Avartar von Mybuffed (puh, langer Satz^^).

update: Hab mal die Liste geupdated^^


----------



## NachtkindFX (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gibts das gleiche Problem.
Selbe Fehlermeldung bei  Neverwinter Nights 2 z.B.

Habe mich heute Morgen etwas gewundert, dass MyBuffed 2 wohl live gegangen ist.

Dabei fehlen schon wie in der Betaphase meine Mainchars...

Meine Blogs usw. sind wohl Aktuell, auch meine Spielzeiten.

Die Links von der Spielzeit funktionieren aber nicht, und es fehlen meine Mainchars.#

- Wenn eine Gruppe erstellen möchte, ist der "Senden" Button leer.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2008)

Man kann keine Fragezeichen in Gruppennamen verwenden. Ist das Absicht?


----------

